# Arris TM402P Disconnecting



## dCubed (May 25, 2010)

I have an Arris TMP402P modem with Comcast ISP, and the modem will randomly reset, and normally when you reset it, all the lights will go down the line one by one blinking until it goes solid, and then moving to the next light, until all the lights are on. However, after it resets itself it will keep blinking on the light labeled "DS" and it will continue to blink, only to work hours later.

I checked the modem's eventlog from when this was happening this morning, and I found these error messages which I hope to get help about.










If it matters, my router is a WRT54G v8, with custom firmware DD-WRT.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

If the Modem resets by itself, I would contact your ISP regarding this, if you have not done it yet.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It's either the modem, the power, or the ISP connection.


----------



## dCubed (May 25, 2010)

Called my ISP, they found some bad wiring, problem solved.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Good to hear that. Thanks for the update.


----------

